# Makeup School?



## MisStarrlight (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm finishing my Undergrad degree in May-BFA in Art Education w/ a k-12 NYS Certification, but I'm not totally sure that's what I see myself doing for the rest of my life.  The 8-3, M-F schedule is great & all, but I need to do something in the beauty industry.  It's something I've been talking about since I was 5yrs old, but never could see myself in a career like that until last year or so.  I've been freelancing w/ MAC for a bit, and although I don't see retail cosmetics being my life, beauty stuff is becoming all that I dream about.

So, starting in June I plan to go to Make-up school and the start Cosmetology in the fall.  Now that I've got the timeline figured out, I need schools to go to.  I've got an appointment at MUD (NYC) on Friday, but I'm looking for other places to compare it to.  

Does anyone have any schools they recommend-makeup or cosmetology?  I'm looking to stay in New York, but not necessairly NYC....I would really like to go back upstate & live in the country again for a while, but I fear that I wouldn't get the best, most cutting-edge education up there-with all the hicks and hillbillies ;-)

Also, I'm the type of person that needs to know how to do everything, but do I really need to do both makeup & cosmetology?

Sorry for the novel.
If this is in the wrong forum, I'm sorry....mods please move it for me :-*


----------



## glamella (Feb 22, 2006)

Many MU artists do not have cosmetology degrees. Actually many, such as Boobi Brown, studued art and have BFAs.  Kevyn Aucoin studied art books, but never wentto cosmetology schools. Same w/ Scott Barnes.  Unless you intend to work in a salon and do skin and stuff, you can just build a portfolio w/ before and afters. Print biz cards and start doing weddings and stuff. When you have a rounded portfoliio, send it to talent agencies that book talent.

Also, look for classes at art schools that are about theatrical, print, and medical/cosmetic makeup.


----------



## joytheobscure (Feb 23, 2006)

I hope you can get into this, because as you probably know education can be stressful - the schedule is great but I'm a disgruntled teacher at the moment and probably would tell you "Go for the makeup career" something you know you'll enjoy.  I'm a teacher and I'm so sorry its not as fulfilling as I feel it should be...  I have taught elective classes before and just never got the respect in the arts (drama - speech).  ** I probably will be loving my job come June 1st**  so take my comments with a grain of salt, my teacher burnout hits in February. LOL  

Good Luck,  go for your dreams.  I would like to find something I enjoy doing year round myself.


----------



## zoinksta (Feb 23, 2006)

Funny you mentioned this, i was JUST browsing the MUD website the other day too. It'll be great if you can let me know how your appointment went. i'm interested to find out more info as well. TIA


----------



## DasNumi (Feb 23, 2006)

I think that you wouldn't necessarily need to study both Makeup AND Cosmetology, since cosmetology generally covers everything, alot of this stuff is 30% taught and 70% experience. What's really important I think is to find a school that will allow you to build a strong portfolio on your own AND teach you industry standards.

For instance, I'm graduating from my college with a BFA in Costume Design (emphasis in Makeup) and while I have alot of experience working in the theatre, my school gave me little to no technical training (I've had to teach myself and really wing alot of it), so I need that %30 of industry standard technical know-how. Also, I really need help with hair (I too am the type of person that needs to do everything) I can do things like extensions and wig work but haircutting? Hah! It's important to be well-rounded in this market, the less entourage a production/shoot/etc. has the better.


----------

